# Sister in Laws 320D M Sport



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Hey guys,

So my sister in law seen me doing the bosses range rover sport and I got the inevitable question, when you can do mine? So half an hour after the range rover was lifted I started this...

Wash Process
- Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy
- G101 on tyres and arches
- Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse 
- Orchard Autocare Mad Grape
- Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse
- Autosmart Tardis
- Autosmart Clay Mitt
- Microfibre madness dry me crazy and hot air blower

Polishing Stage
- Scholl S20 Black on 3M yellow pad
- IPA Wipedown

LSP
- Sonax NPT + Orchard Autocare speed seal and Perfection
- Tyres - Gyeon Tire
- Wheels - Sonax Extreme Rim
- Exterior Trim - Orchard Autocare Speed Seal and Perfection
- Engine Bay - Auto Finesse Dressle

Interior
- Seats removed - G101 used and wet vac
- Light G101 dilution on all surfaces followed by Autofinesse Spritz
- Gyeon Leather 
- Autofinesse Crystal

Pics


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice job mate. I've never used Orchard Autocare products, I take it you rate them...seem to do a good job?


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, nice work, don't know why so many people view, then don't leave a comment, any ideas anyone, this car looks great now, so why not just tell them?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely BMW, White is a bugger to clean but the results are worth while. How long have you used Orchard auto care?


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

6stw said:


> Nice job mate. I've never used Orchard Autocare products, I take it you rate them...seem to do a good job?


Yes I like them a lot, very easy to use and great results :thumb:



ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, nice work, don't know why so many people view, then don't leave a comment, any ideas anyone, this car looks great now, so why not just tell them?


In afraid I'm guilty of this, only when not logged in though.



Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely BMW, White is a bugger to clean but the results are worth while. How long have you used Orchard auto care?


I've probably been using it for 2-3 years now, good stuff!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Sterling job fella, difference is night and day 🏻 How much time was in this one?


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

AS_BO said:


> Sterling job fella, difference is night and day 🏻 How much time was in this one?


Took about 14 hours i think :thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

All of that in 14 hours?!?! Holy shizzzzzzz!!! Incredible effort!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

AS_BO said:


> All of that in 14 hours?!?! Holy shizzzzzzz!!! Incredible effort!


Cheers, have to say the Scholl S20 black is a God send, love it!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

gibbo555 said:


> Cheers, have to say the Scholl S20 black is a God send, love it!


Yeah it finishes lovely doesn't it, the results speak for themselves really. What machine and pad combo used?

And Sonax NPT - rate it? I'm actually going to top up the protection on our lasse's dad's car and undecided on NPT or PNS. He's complaining the water isn't sheeting the way it should although I finished with 476s and Sonax BSD!!


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks immaculate, hope she's going to keep on top of it now


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

AS_BO said:


> Yeah it finishes lovely doesn't it, the results speak for themselves really. What machine and pad combo used?
> 
> And Sonax NPT - rate it? I'm actually going to top up the protection on our lasse's dad's car and undecided on NPT or PNS. He's complaining the water isn't sheeting the way it should although I finished with 476s and Sonax BSD!!


I used 3m yellow pad with makita 9227.

Sonax NPT is a really nice product, great sheeting and beading. I would have used Gyeon cancoat to be honest but I'm having a run of faulty cans!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Mike! said:


> Looks immaculate, hope she's going to keep on top of it now


Probably not lol, think she's selling it though.


----------



## Prydar (Jul 22, 2015)

Lovely job mate, upsetting how people neglect their car so much


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic Gibbo. I just get me some of that Scholl s20 - that's an outstanding finish chum. 

Now, when can you do mine lol. 

Cooks


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Fantastic Gibbo. I just get me some of that Scholl s20 - that's an outstanding finish chum.
> 
> Now, when can you do mine lol.
> 
> Cooks


Definitely get some Cooks, its great stuff.

Drop it up and I'll soon sort it lol :thumb:


----------



## John_H (Jan 5, 2007)

Great turnaround, hopefully she keeps it that well now


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

My worry is that she will take it back to the hand car wash she's handed many £5 notes over too in her ownership. 

Good job on the correction.


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Fantastic job! Car looks immaculate now, I bet your sister is over the moon with the results! :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

John_H said:


> Great turnaround, hopefully she keeps it that well now





Guitarjon said:


> My worry is that she will take it back to the hand car wash she's handed many £5 notes over too in her ownership.
> 
> Good job on the correction.


She's been warned about the car washes! It's the interior that gets the worst abuse to be honest!



steveo1986 said:


> Fantastic job! Car looks immaculate now, I bet your sister is over the moon with the results! :thumb:


She has been telling people to come see her new car I believe so she must be happy enough


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

cracking job bud, any tips on working on the exterior of the car? The wifes got the same bmw in a colour called bluewater, debating whether to give it a paint correction, as the colour is light it hides swirls but i get the feeling it would be pita to get looking great


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

lemansblue92 said:


> cracking job bud, any tips on working on the exterior of the car? The wifes got the same bmw in a colour called bluewater, debating whether to give it a paint correction, as the colour is light it hides swirls but i get the feeling it would be pita to get looking great


The scholl s20 black on 3m yellow did s great job on the hard bmw paint. A few more hits per panel would have got close to perfect correction! It will put s nice glassy look to it.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

gibbo555 said:


> The scholl s20 black on 3m yellow did s great job on the hard bmw paint. A few more hits per panel would have got close to perfect correction! It will put s nice glassy look to it.


it seems perfect already in those after shots. these lci e90's do look great when they are taken care off


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

lemansblue92 said:


> it seems perfect already in those after shots. these lci e90's do look great when they are taken care off


They do indeed, trying to get my hands on a 335d myself :thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

looks great wheel colour really suits it


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work

Looks real nice :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great gloss achieved on white there. Nice job.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

stunning job fella


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks lovely.

Same engine as my X1 - Keep an eye out for a rattling noise from rear of the engine. I have a 2012 model and still affected by timing chain issue.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and hope the sister in law was happy with your hard work


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Grante36 said:


> Looks lovely.
> 
> Same engine as my X1 - Keep an eye out for a rattling noise from rear of the engine. I have a 2012 model and still affected by timing chain issue.


Ah funny you say that, heard a little rattle when moving it when releasing the clutch.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

not good to hear cars produced in 2012 are affected by this issue. did you get get it sorted under warranty?


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

gibbo555 said:


> Ah funny you say that, heard a little rattle when moving it when releasing the clutch.


You can normally hear it on idle - and normally up until 2 / 2.5K revs and then the noise seems to be droned out by engine noise.

Worth taking note of!



lemansblue92 said:


> not good to hear cars produced in 2012 are affected by this issue. did you get get it sorted under warranty?


Yeah not the best, I have emailed BMW customer services who have said no to repairing the vehicle.

The vehicle has had 3 years BMW service history and is now 3 1/2 years old.

I'm in a bit of a dispute with my finance company and independent car dealership. It is now going in to BMW for a diagnostics and they are going to push for Good Will through BMW as its had full service history.

Hopefully all goes smoothly anyway and will keep an update somewhere along the line, I do have a thread in projects section, don't wanna hijack the thread, was just making gibbo aware as I noticed it was a 20D :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Wasn't only a slight rattle when the engine was put under load and wasn't all the time, sounded more like something loose in the dash


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

gibbo555 said:


> Wasn't only a slight rattle when the engine was put under load and wasn't all the time, sounded more like something loose in the dash


Should be fine then!


----------



## Rufus73 (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks the business. Takes a fair bit of effort to get that finish on a white car. Hope she appreciates it 😊😊


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

gibbo555 said:


> Ah funny you say that, heard a little rattle when moving it when releasing the clutch.


in that case don't google 320d DMF 

Good luck


----------

